# printing custom t-shirts on website



## pikachu (Feb 20, 2017)

I want to print custom t-shirts for my website for a store on etsy, what's the cheapest store for the full printing and only on the front?


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

I would Google "T-shirt fulfillment companies" or "print on demand fulfillment" and find one that matches your price point, garments/products you want to offer, and ask if they can integrate with Etsy once you narrow down your choices.

Keep note that we worked with an Etsy client before and Etsy is pretty particular about how MUCH or how fast you sell/ship. They want everything to be hand made so if you farm out your orders to fulfillment companies, make sure they can't tell.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I print and design my own tshirts to sell on etsy. They don't like dealing with fulfilment centers cause if the issues that will come with items that takes 4 weeks to ship after the campaign ends.if u can't make your own shirts have a printer print u up some and then you make all the money


----------



## johnypeter (Jun 13, 2016)

For printing your t-shirts through online you can go either through software or some online stores who does printing. you can recommend some text, image or any some changes to get printed on your own t shirt. 

If you are running an own website, i would suggest you get a software for your website that has vast features and prints various options. you can search for cheapest stores that prints your comfortable options that you need.


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

If you sell through Etsy, which you can do, it is necessary that you disclose that you are working with a third party. When listing an item there is a place to add a production partner (your printer). So, you can sell through Etsy and contract with an independent party to fulfill your orders as long as you are above board. It seems to be important that you contact Etsy prior to listing. It is not recommended that you list first and then try to add a production partner.


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

There are many small fulfillment firms. Many are not listed in the "T-shirt fulfillment companies" listings. Just read through the responses and make personal contact until you find what you need. Sometimes bigger is better and sometimes it's not.


----------

